# Help creating a natural town ~



## Dollieclaire (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello there~ 

I've currently got two towns I am developing, one a town with beautiful paths and flowers, like a lot of towns.
The other, I wanted to go without the use of many paths. I use one for the main route of the town, but there is a lot of underdeveloped space, and I am looking to make a forest. I want it to look like a little animal village in the middle of a forest, not as much a developed town. I was wondering if anyone could give me some tips for making my town seem natural and forest-y without appearing random and underdeveloped? I feel it is a thin line to walk. 

Also, if you have any dream addresses that you know that have good examples, feel free to share :3 Thank you lovelies!~ ​


----------



## Dewy (Feb 17, 2014)

I suggest you take a look at the town of North (mayor Rae): 7900-3285-6095
It isn't my town, but I think it's absolutely gorgeous. Very natural


----------



## Dollieclaire (Feb 17, 2014)

omg I saw pictures of this dream on tumblr and it was one I was actually looking for and want to base my town off of! Thank you so much <3 What I wanna know is HOW DID THEY GET ALL THE CLOVERS!? Time traveling I'd assume but that would take so long


----------



## Starlightz (Feb 17, 2014)

One thing you can do...
Let's say your building/making a forest out of the pine trees. You can put the kinda of forest-y PWP in one area (campgrounds, bonfire, log seats, ect.) and then surround those with your pine trees. You could also put flowers around the campgrounds or stuff like that. Just one inspiration thing 

I'm actually doing the same thing! I think the 'natural' towns look cuter 
Good luck!


----------



## Dollieclaire (Feb 17, 2014)

Ooh I like that idea, thank you!


----------



## Dewy (Feb 17, 2014)

Dollieclaire said:


> omg I saw pictures of this dream on tumblr and it was one I was actually looking for and want to base my town off of! Thank you so much <3 What I wanna know is HOW DID THEY GET ALL THE CLOVERS!? Time traveling I'd assume but that would take so long


Oh, what a coincidence! XD I love that town, I also want to base my town off of it :3 It's just so cute.
As for the clovers, I have no idea o.o
Considering the town tree is already so big and the dream was taken during the spring, I guess they must be a time traveller. Or maybe they just bought a bunch on forums?

What I want to know is where  she got the qr for those stepping stones. I love them


----------



## Dollieclaire (Feb 17, 2014)

Those clovers are ALL four leaf clovers, a 1/40 chance of getting them! O_O I'm actually goign to try and find the QR she used. If I find it, ill post a link :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

I found this girls blog on tumblr; she made the paths herself! Here's the link ~ 

http://floatingpresents.tumblr.com/post/74042727383/by-popular-demand-here-are-the-qr-codes-for-the


----------



## Kindra (Feb 17, 2014)

Hey guys! Mayor Rae here! ^_^ 
Thank you so much, I really appreciate it!! I'm glad you liked my town! 

I am a time traveller and I have a second copy which I used to collect four leaf clovers. 
I also bought some online and I may or may not have obtained the rest through illegitimate means. >___>
As for the stepping stones, I made them myself!  
I uploaded them here, and you can find the tutorial I used to do the stone here!


----------



## Dollieclaire (Feb 17, 2014)

AHHH its her <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Your town is my number one favorite; I love what you did with everything but especially that you kept a tent up! It gives it a natural feel :3 And the comments your characters say are so cute. The one who stands next to the tent, "Can you feel the spirits too?" makes me feel like I am literally in a spirit forest~


----------



## Dewy (Feb 17, 2014)

Kindra said:


> Hey guys! Mayor Rae here! ^_^
> Thank you so much, I really appreciate it!! I'm glad you liked my town!
> 
> I am a time traveller and I have a second copy which I used to collect four leaf clovers.
> ...


Oh my gosh you're real (╯◕_◕)╯
That's amazing :O


----------



## Kindra (Feb 17, 2014)

*Dollieclaire:*
Ahh, thank you so much!  
That's so so kind of you, I'm so happy you liked it! 
I totally agree, I think leaving a tent up is a nice touch! 
I love seeing pictures of camping grounds that have the campsite PWP as well as a human character's tent nearby, it's really cute to have a little area dedicated to it!

*Dewy:*
Indeed I am!!


----------



## Lurrdoc (Feb 17, 2014)

I think the most natural looking towns are the ones that have paths that zig zag, have forks in the road and what not. I can't tell you how unnatural some towns look with the whole xoxoxo tree planting sequence. Making your own path might be a good way to make it more natural or you could make dirt roads by running over where you go.


----------



## Dollieclaire (Feb 17, 2014)

I've actually got a path I'm starting to do that with  Personally, I like both approaches to the towns, they each have their ups and downs, but I like natural more because well, if you really lived in an animal forest, as the game is supposed to be, I think things would look more natural ~ Thank you!


----------



## ZJP91 (Feb 18, 2014)

i have a natural town with no paths, although i havent seen the dirt spots yet cause i have only seen winter, but i think it will look a lot more realistic than pathways that dont look natural.


----------



## nekosync (Feb 18, 2014)

I visited this beautiful town which is a lot like how you want your town: The Dream Address is 4800-2169-3530. I'm also working on something like yours; you can check out my town if you like. My Dream Address  is 6100-3607-0823.


----------

